# Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Paul Meyer (clarinet), Jing Zhao (cello) and Eric le Sage (piano)
Directed by Stéphan Aubé
Filmed at Louisiana Museum of Modern Art (Denmark)*

An outstanding performance and presentation of this fine work

1.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

2.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

3.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

4.


----------

